# Pet Insurance



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi there - Can anyone recommend the cheapest/best/comprehensive pet insurance providers that don't take your money and run when you come to claim?! Very many thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

in Spain? I personally wouldn't bother with pet insurance here - the vets have excellent prices and so you really are better off putting your €15 upwards per month in a seperate account and save it in readiness.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

donz said:


> in Spain? I personally wouldn't bother with pet insurance here - the vets have excellent prices and so you really are better off putting your €15 upwards per month in a seperate account and save it in readiness.


Thanks Donz....but what if the dog needs a major op/is run over/is poisoned which can happen in Spain/is shot which can also happen in Spain - all presumably expensive whatever language you speak - in a manner of speaking.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I think you'd be surprised at just how cheap these ops can be in Spain.....it's because the Spanish DON'T do pet insurance and 'generally' DON'T have the emotional attachment for their animals in the same way we would that if the prices aren't reasonable enough, then there is no business for the vets. There isn't the pet insurance to inflate their charges to either.


----------

